# Side mirror cap removal



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If they are like the Gen I's, I think you need to remove the snap in mirror (usually breaks) and undo the tabs from the inside. It would be a good time to add heated mirrors if you do that as the mirrors with the heater on the back are pretty cheap and the wiring should be simple although a bit of a hassle.






This is an Autozone listing, but I have seen them cheaper.



https://www.autozone.com/collision-body-parts-and-hardware/mirror-replacement-glass/chevrolet/cruze/2017


----------

